# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  CL Certification Books

## catherine

I was told there is study material for contact lens certification.  I am looking for a manuel and tapes.  Does anyone know where to get these?
Is there anyone that has passed this exam that is willing to part with the study material??
:bbg:

----------


## Diane

> *catherine said:* 
> I was told there is study material for contact lens certification.  I am looking for a manuel and tapes.  Does anyone know where to get these?
> Is there anyone that has passed this exam that is willing to part with the study material??
> :bbg:


Contact the Contact Lens Society of America at 800-296-9776.  

Got tons of study material, but wouldn't ever part with it.

Diane

----------

